# Workshop Series on Emerging Issues In Campus Safety



## Charles Wilson (Apr 17, 2014)

The National Association of Black Law Enforcement Officers, Inc., in conjunction with the University of Rhode Island University Police Department, invites you to attend a one-day workshop series on "Emerging Issues in Campus Safety". This program, to be presented on Friday, June 13, 2014, is designed to present and discuss various current and emerging issues facing today's campus law enforcement and security agencies, as well as their local law enforcement agency counterparts. And the subject matters being discussed have a direct correlation to the community policing practices of both as they impact the campus community.

Topics of discussion will include Responding to Mental Health Crisis's on College Campuses; Challenges and Concerns of College Sexual Assaults; Gangs on Campus; Arming Campus Police; Developing Campus and Municipal Community Policing Partnerships; and Cause and Effect: Racial Profiling On Campus. Presenters for these work sessions have been drawn from law enforcement, academic and social service backgrounds, with years of experience in their individual fields of endeavor.

The cost for this program is $65.00 which includes a continental breakfast, all workshop materials and a certificate of participation. Registration can be made by credit/debit card using our online portal at [/COLOR[/COLOR[URL='http://conference.nableo.org/registration.cfm']http://conference.nableo.org/registration.cfm]conference.nableo.org/registration.cfm[/URL], or by returning the downloadable form found on that page. All credit/debit card payments are processed through secure servers operated by Paypal. Agencies preferring to use purchase orders must forward a copy of their purchase request with a mailed registration form.

This program is one that you certainly will not want to miss. For more information, please feel free to contact the following:

SALLY THOMASON, CONFERENCE CHAIR
280 River Road, 105A 
Piscataway, NJ 08854 
732-469-2690 [email protected]


CHARLES P. WILSON, NATIONAL CHAIRMAN 
P.O. Box 17183 
Esmond, RI 02917 
401-465-9152 [email protected]


----------

